# My Zelda! <3 (Lots of pictures!)



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Zelda has been a blessing and a curse to my life. Bust mostly a blessing. I love her dearly! 
She has helped me with my depression, and really, I owe her my life for that. 
:gsdhead:aw: <3








































































































































*The pictures seem to be less quality after i uploaded them, not sure why! 
Sorry!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Shoot,I can't see the pix. I love the name Zelda, it reminds me of the Allan Sherman song, "My Zelda, she took the money and ran with the tailor."


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I can't see any pictures either you may want to look at --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135328-how-post-pictures-site.html

Keeping this in mind ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../153986-maximum-picture-size-800-x-600-a.html


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Ah no! I did that before too. Stink.. I will just attach them maybe that will work, i think thats what i did last time.
Because i did the whole URL pasting and i adjusted the size to 800! Could be my laptop 

blehmann, i never heard of that song haha i will have to look it up now!


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

She has gorgeous face markings  Beautiful girl!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

And a tad more! :wub:


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

kelseycub said:


> She has gorgeous face markings  Beautiful girl!


Aw thanks! :laugh: She sure is a little goof!


----------

